# Greetings !



## Nedster (Nov 21, 2010)

Hi....All , I,m new on here and just thought I would say '' HELLO ''


----------



## Arnold (Nov 21, 2010)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*Nedster* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


Note: This is an automated message.


----------



## gym66 (Nov 21, 2010)

welcome


----------



## Thunder46 (Nov 21, 2010)

Welcome bro


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Nov 21, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## Cbar1 (Nov 27, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## MaxBiceps (Nov 28, 2010)

How you doing!


----------



## mdwil83 (Nov 28, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## vortrit (Dec 1, 2010)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## HavocReign (Dec 8, 2010)

Greetings


----------

